
Service for sorting photos by tags and keywords - kanivets
http://explorino.tilda.ws/
======
kanivets
Hello! Thank you for visiting to my post.

My name is Konstantin and I am from the Akademgorodok of Novosibirsk (this is
true in Siberia).

Once, going through the sixty-seventh folder in my google drive and pretty
tired, I thought, why not tag the photos so that you can search for them by
keywords in seconds? I started to look for similar functionality in the Google
drive and DropBox, but did not find it, then I started sorting through various
products, but I couldn’t find anything. My main desire was the ability to put
down the tags and not stop using my usual cloud. From this point on, we
decided to develop our own service, which synchronizes with your Google Drive,
dropbox or other storage and is a new interface for them, which allows you to:
1\. Generate keywords for photos or a set of them 2.Tags can be marked
manually or with the help of recognition of objects, people, emotions or
colors by artificial intelligence. 3\. Possibility of both individual and team
work. 4\. And most importantly, no change in the usual cloud storage.

I would be very happy if you join the testing service
[http://explorino.tilda.ws/](http://explorino.tilda.ws/) or tell about how you
are now solving the problem with sorting and searching for photos.

Thanks for attention!

------
Maccein
I'm not sure that this product will become massive, but you can find your
niche.

------
ranara
Is it possible to use this service on local drive?

~~~
kanivets
Yes of course. Please tell me if it doesn’t bother you, why do you prefer
local storage to cloud storage?

